# Chef's Table--Netflick Orignal



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 30, 2015)

I just watched the first episode, it was very emotional and one of the best documentary on food, cooking and the chefs that living the dream. Insprational.


----------



## brianh (Apr 30, 2015)

It's been in my queue. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 30, 2015)

Literally just ran across it last night and added to my queue...it just got a priority boost


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Apr 30, 2015)

Worth watching!


----------



## Bigbadwolfen (Apr 30, 2015)

Sounds really cool and love that they have chosen chefs from around the world! (Especially Magnus from järpen, Sweden)


----------



## brianh (May 3, 2015)

Watched a couple so far, including the one with Magnus. Excellent, excellent show. Wife and I both really enjoy it and she's not into cooking at all.


----------



## flexatonepower (May 4, 2015)

Just added it to my list on Netflix I hope it will be as good as mind of a chef[emoji3]


----------



## preizzo (May 14, 2015)

I Appreciated all of them. Nice program, show all the essential meaning of the kitchen &#128516;
Inspired me a lot


----------



## Dusty (May 14, 2015)

I've really enjoyed the episodes I've seen so far. I've just started at a modern Italian place, so the Massimo Bottura episode was particularly good.

There was a moment during the Ben Shewry episode that gave me the feels. Over the last couple of years, I took some time off from full-on kitchens to be a stay-at-home dad, Ben Shewry was talking about missing the first few years of his kid's lives and he was super-emotional and seemed regretful. 

It really validated my choices over the last couple of years and inspired me to book in to Attica for my wife's birthday this year! Winning!


----------



## lumo (May 14, 2015)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Worth watching!



Agreed!


----------



## Jordanp (May 14, 2015)

Ben Shewry, Massimo Bottura and Magnus Nillsson ep were all fantastic really enjoyed those three thoroughly!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 16, 2015)

I haven't been around KKF much as of recently, but I happened to see this thread and had to jump in. I think Netflix has created an amazing piece of visual art with this series. I sincerely hope they make more as each episode has been incredibly entertaining. It's truly amazing and inspiring to learn about these incredible individuals and what they have gone through, sacrificed and had to overcome in order to achieve where they are now. Last, but not least, the cinematography is some of the best I've seen in a very long time.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## drawman623 (May 17, 2015)

I saw the Massimo Bottura episode last night. 

As a home cook I thought I might feel overwhelmed...and I surely would be to attempt any of his wonderfully plated masterpieces, but the brilliance of the episode for me was that they conveyed Massimo's muse. He draws upon his childhood recollections which become as soil for his modern genius to grow.

Why not distill the essence of what makes a dish so memorable and then perfect it within your own art. Wow

Dardeau asked me to locate the New Yorker article about Eric Ripert and his Vitton knife luggage. Ripert was quoted in that article saying we can appreciate art in life but we must not obsess....

I was impressed that Mrs. Bottura was so tolerant of her husband's incessent genius (his art). After the couple viewed a film, she asked him what he thought...his reply was something about perfecting invisible mozzarella...as far from the film as a reply could be. 

There is a line between passion and obsession that I find fascinating to contemplate. Hopefully the next 5 episodes will be as revealing. :thumbsup:


----------



## kostantinos (May 19, 2015)

Massimo Bottura is a good forward to the series .

I really enjoyed Francis Mallman; he is a unique character and i think his food is gonna be seen in a very different light since its not some kind of interpretation like Massimo or new foundation on ingredients like Ben Sewry ; Its a little more ancient , its cooking with fire, a very strong primal way of cooking too.

The book he wrote a few years back is excellent as well for those of you that want an introduction to the ideas of 7 fireshttp://www.amazon.com/Seven-Fires-Grilling-Argentine-Way/dp/1579653545


----------

